

Show HN: Infraprint - print API for developers - harryzhang
http://www.infraprint.com/

======
RokStdy
This seems like a really cool idea, but the site has way to little information
for me to get really excited. Where's the pricing info? Also, to have a chance
with institutional users it would probably be a good idea to go into great
detail about privacy/confidentiality and such.

~~~
harryzhang
Thanks for the feedback! We're still finalizing pricing but our goal is to be
at least be 15% less than what you'd pay at retail (ie. Fedex, print shops,
etc.)

------
thelatebloomer
Seems like a great service but what about privacy??

------
marannelson
Awesome. How are you planning on reaching users?

------
spellboots
Where is the pricing information?

------
sunnyjaneng
Great idea!

------
jstreebin
Sick!

------
WayneDB
There is a mistake in your docs page @ <http://www.infraprint.com/docs> 4th
line of the Input example is missing an end-quote.

